# PM30 One-Shot Oiler System



## rafprecision (Jun 21, 2020)

Hey guys,
I recently completed a "one-shot" oiler system install on my PM30 Bench Top Mill.
Decided to go with Bijur metering valves, junction blocks, 4mm nylon and brass tubing, and other misc 4mm (5/32") fittings.
However, I opted not to purchase the Bijur "one-shot" oiler, instead, I found a "similar" unit on Amazon for a lot less $$$$! 

Here are some pics ...





































Adding a "one-shot" oiler system to my PM1340GT's quick-change gear box, is in the "works" !!!
I plan to incorporate the Bijur components as well ...






Some links for items purchased...

Bijur components:


			Buy Lubrication System Parts Online | Pumps, Meters & More!
		


One-Shot Oiler (Note: The 'HP-5R' model is "left-hand", the 'HP-5L' model is "right-hand"):





						HP-5R Manual Lubricating Oil Pump 650CC 4mm Right Hand Operated Lubrication Oiler for CNC Punching Lathe Cutting Milling Machine: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific
					

HP-5R Manual Lubricating Oil Pump 650CC 4mm Right Hand Operated Lubrication Oiler for CNC Punching Lathe Cutting Milling Machine: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific



					www.amazon.com
				




Ball oiler replacement fittings (had to machine some threaded brass inserts, to replace the ball oilers)...








						McMaster-Carr
					

McMaster-Carr is the complete source for your plant with over 595,000 products. 98% of products ordered ship from stock and deliver same or next day.




					www.mcmaster.com
				




4mm (5/32") Brass tube bender (worked out pretty well)...





						Amazon.com: Du-Bro 786 5/32" Tubing Bender: Toys & Games
					

Buy Du-Bro 786 5/32" Tubing Bender: Rebar Cutters & Benders - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



					www.amazon.com


----------



## Skowinski (Jun 23, 2020)

That is DIY!  Does it work as expected?


----------



## wrmiller (Jun 23, 2020)

I did a one-shot oiling system on my CO 9x40 and it worked very well. I suspect the OP's will work just fine.


----------



## 9t8z28 (Jun 24, 2020)

Very cool!  I have been wanting to do this on my PM-932.  What are the large holes in the back of the saddle and did you drill and slot the smaller holes for the lube system or were they already there?


----------



## graham-xrf (Sep 7, 2020)

It looks exemplary! Come to that, the machine, and it's surroundings look almost "clinical", as if chips have to make their way to the bin by themselves - or else!

I am thinking you would have had to to bleed all those, just like hydraulic lines.
Very nice build!


----------



## wrmiller (Sep 7, 2020)

graham-xrf said:


> It looks exemplary! Come to that, the machine, and it's surroundings look almost "clinical", as if chips have to make their way to the bin by themselves - or else!
> 
> I am thinking you would have had to to bleed all those, just like hydraulic lines.
> Very nice build!



No you don't have to bleed the lines, because it's a open not closed system. You just pull the handle on the one-shot until oil starts coming out of the ways a go to it.


----------



## Bandzdaddy (Mar 16, 2022)

That looks great just what I want to do! 2 questions for you, do you oil your ballnut with your oiler and where do you purchase the manifold? Great job!


----------



## Navy Chief (Mar 16, 2022)

That looks great, I need to add that to my to-do list for my Grizzly G0755...

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## vtcnc (Sep 21, 2022)

@rafprecision - Really nice work! Assuming all is good with this installation, how is the reliability of the Amazon hand pump? Has it held up to normal use?


----------



## rodm1 (Sep 24, 2022)

rafprecision said:


> Hey guys,
> I recently completed a "one-shot" oiler system install on my PM30 Bench Top Mill.
> Decided to go with Bijur metering valves, junction blocks, 4mm nylon and brass tubing, and other misc 4mm (5/32") fittings.
> However, I opted not to purchase the Bijur "one-shot" oiler, instead, I found a "similar" unit on Amazon for a lot less $$$$!
> ...


----------



## Richard King 2 (Sep 25, 2022)

Very nice job,  I really like the way you bent your brass tubing.  Can you tell the members how you got them so nice and not crimping them?   I would use the armor coated hoses though as a hot chip or continuous rubbing nylon tubing will cut a hole in them.  When I used to install lube systems I would plump in a cheap pressure gage and mark where the needle went to when new and made a little sign that said .  " lower or no pressure means a leak"  & If the pressure goes up, something is plugged".  A question too, are the ways milled or ground as they don't look like there are any scraped oil pockets?  Are there any oil grooves in the long ways to distribute the oil down the ways or just those little short ones by the holes?.  I used to grind or cut long long diagonal ones in ways to make the original design better.


----------



## Firebrick43 (Sep 25, 2022)

Richard King 2 said:


> Very nice job,  I really like the way you bent your brass tubing.  Can you tell the members how you got them so nice and not crimping them?   I would use the armor coated hoses though as a hot chip or continuous rubbing nylon tubing will cut a hole in them.  When I used to install lube systems I would plump in a cheap pressure gage and mark where the needle went to when new and made a little sign that said .  " lower or no pressure means a leak"  & If the pressure goes up, something is plugged".  A question too, are the ways milled or ground as they don't look like there are any scraped oil pockets?  Are there any oil grooves in the long ways to distribute the oil down the ways or just those little short ones by the holes?.  I used to grind or cut long long diagonal ones in ways to make the original design better.


I have always used an imperial 364-fh03 bender to do oiler tubing without kinks.  The ridgid 603 is pretty nice as well if not better.  I have them in 1/4, and 3/8 but not the 3/16


----------



## kyjim1960 (Oct 24, 2022)

Nice job. I love it! Thanks for adding another project to my list.


----------



## rodm1 (Oct 25, 2022)

Try CUNIFER brake line you done need a tool to bend it.









						Copper Nickel Brake Line (Cunifer) Coils | BrakeConnect | BrakeConnect
					

Getting the hard brake line off your vehicle can be one of the most annoying tasks in all of auto repair. But let me tell you, bending and flaring the replacement line in steel... Its the worst. By far. It doesnt have to be a nightmare with copper nickel brake line. This is the easiest




					www.brakeconnect.com


----------



## kyjim1960 (Oct 25, 2022)

rodm1 said:


> Try CUNIFER brake line you done need a tool to bend it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been thinking about doing this anyway. Thanks for the tip!!


----------



## Firebrick43 (Oct 30, 2022)

rodm1 said:


> Try CUNIFER brake line you done need a tool to bend it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bending with a bender still looks much nicer as well as being able to get nice tight bends for generally tight area's that bending by hand with even cunifer will kink. 

It is very nice stuff.  Its all I will use on cars.  i have done several complete chevy trucks that brake lines rot out in just 4 or 5 years and a 20 year jeep wrangler that needed all the tubing replaced.


----------

